# Draining the swamp



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump keeps draining the swamp........Unfortunately for him it is at 1600. 17 top advisors have either quit or been fired since he took office. Yet he said today........"everyone wants to work here." Yeah right. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll bet that place would give you ulcers in a month. The national mint doesn't turn out enough money in a year to make me want to do anything in that place. You have to be a little twisted even to want to be a senator or representative. If everyone felt like I do about Washington they would quite the election and have to start a draft. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

His Economic Advisor resigned yesterday because Trump did not take his advice about not putting tariffs on steel and aluminum. Canada is the largest exporter of steel to the US.I hunt in Canada every year.You can bet farmers up there are going to retaliate against us by not allowing hunters on their land.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Could be. Trump is right thou in trade we habe been getting the crappy end of the stick. If countries are angry because we will not continue to be suckers----- oh well.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've always questioned the sense of exporting raw or scrap steel to China then importing finished steel, when we have our own steel mills or the capability of expanding /building mills. seems like a waste of resources.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I could be wrong. God knows it happens often. I think he is:

1. Keeping his campaign promise to side with laborers in strategic industries like mining, oil, coal, steel, etc. say what you want but he has tried his level best to follow through on promises.
2. Trying to bring back industries that are crucial to our countries best interests stragically and militarily. Hard to stand up to agresssors when you are importing goods that you need to oppose them. You only have to look at Japan during World War II as a case in point.
3. Some of it is a strategic play to get other countries to lower their tariffs or at least have reciprocal tariffs. He/We are currently at the bargaining table with Canada and Mexico renegotiating NAFTA. He has stated unless we get a more favorable deal then steel/aluminum tariffs may apply to them.
He is a businessman not a politician. He doesn't act or speak like a politician and I for one appreciate that for a change. Not one to sell out a specific subset of our country for a political payback in power or money. Not owned by a specific subset either. That has a lot of people in very influential and powerful positions angry and uneasy. That makes me one happy camper. About time we have someone outside the beltway calling SOME of the shots.

By the way. Chinese steel sucks hind tit. I use metal quite often and it is inconsistent. You can have one section that welds and drills normally and another in same piece that is crap. Need cobalt bits to drill mild steel. Canadian steel is much more consistent.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing about WWII and Japan. Much of the raw iron we shipped to them they processed and shot at our soldiers.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

north1 said:


> I could be wrong. God knows it happens often. I think he is:
> 
> 1. Keeping his campaign promise to side with laborers in strategic industries like mining, oil, coal, steel, etc. say what you want but he has tried his level best to follow through on promises. isn't that the Democrats claim to fame that they never seem to fulfill >
> 2. Trying to bring back industries that are crucial to our countries best interests stragically and militarily. Hard to stand up to agresssors when you are importing goods that you need to oppose them. You only have to look at Japan during World War II as a case in point. This country has become way too dependent on others.
> ...


One thing of note. I believe that the work of our EPA is often counter productive on a global scale. Rather than compromise it forces regulations on us that are at times nearly unattainable and forces businesses to close or stymies their growth in favor of importing those products from regions that have little regulation, and ramp up their businesses to serve us. So while the EPA saves us from 1CF of pollution on this side of the world it causes many times that on the other side. While that may not effect us directly ,it does effect us indirectly....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

And the swamp at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue continues to get drained. Another "phenomenal, tremendous, great, awesome, the best" guy heads down the road.Trump didn't have the guts to doing it in person......Bye bye Tillerson. Did calling the fake president a moron do him in? Trump didn't have the guts to fire him in person because Tillerson was in Africa.Sessions and Rosenstein must be about the only ones from the original cabinet still left.

It should be easy to find a replacement.....after all Trump says everyone wants to work there.Wait a minute.....the Education Secretary, who has no clue what she is doing, is still there, and his son in law who can't get top secret clearance is still there. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wouldn't cry if Sessions did leave. Someone needs to stomp on this Russian crap. If by now everyone who investigated says there is no connection the only reason to keep it up is bitter partisan politics. Sessions should can Mueller or get his behind handed to him. Maybe Trump has told him not to because the small minded liberals would then be sure there was something where everyone else knows there is nothing. When Trump said if the Russians are listening maybe they can find Hillarys 33,000 emails it was a joke that butt hurt liberals can't understand.

Not only has Trump negated nearly all of Obamas eight years of destruction, he has made advances forward. He has brought the economy and unemployment out of the ditch. Rather than being happy some liberals are actually angry. They don't care so much about America as they do "their side" winning. What a sad thing.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

As a small business owner, I find myself hiring people on a regular basis. Many times, the hiree is exactly what I anticipated and ends up being a long-term employee. However, occasionally, some do not work out due to any number of reasons. When there is an employee that does not cut it, or is a poison pill, or ???, I will not hesitate to cut my ties and move on to another. 
I find it refreshing that our country's leader is willing to get rid of the crap without hesitating, instead of dealing with mediocracy for the duration like Obongo did. ie Susan Rice, William (I plead the fifth during fast and furious investigation) Holder, Hillary (what difference does it make that I killed four people) Rodthem Clinton etc!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Total chaos at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. Lead lawyer for Trump in the Russian investigation quits. The coup de gras will be the 3 women making accusations. They will put the final nails in Trump's coffin. Evidently Trump was right.....he could shoot someone on 5th Ave and they wouldn't care.If Obama or any Democrat including Bill Clinton did what Trump did with a porn star actress or a playboy bunny while his wife was pregnant.....Republicans would be going ballistic. Look at what Trump said when Franken was accused of sexual harassment. What Franken did was minuscule compared to screwing a porn actress. Yet Franken was basically forced to resign. How can all those bible belt Christians still back this guy. What a bunch of hypocrites. uke:

Will the fake president last till the end of the year? Wait until Muller's investigation comes out. Along with these women now making accusations. He deserves to get kicked out. At least when he does.....we won't be buddy buddy with a guy like Putin. Do the Russians have something over Trump??

Now the trade war with China begins. And the Dow drops 700 points.....is this really good for our country? Is paying more at all the box stores better for us and losing a customer for our farm products worth it for Ag country???? :huh:

The fake president drained some more water out today....MacMasters is out as National Security advisor. :eyeroll: Who's next????

Now the Saudi's are claiming they have Kushner in their pocket. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well unlike Bill Clinton it may have been consenting. :rollin: If it happened. He has been fighting this porn star for yeare. I would guess anyone with as much money as he has attracts people looking to make a buck any way they can. Accusations work. I have no idea if it's true or not and neither does anyone else. I'm surprised the liberals believe so easily after getting egg on their face so often.

Mueller has nothing. He is such a fool that he has leveled criminal charges sgainst one person that do not exist. Rush was laughing at him yesterday about criminal charges that he makes up because they are non existant.

Ag country has been feeding our enemies for years, nothing will change. Food will be the last thing a country will put tariffs on.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The Dems golden child,JFK, was banging Marilyn, IN THE WHITE HOUSE......... Just sayin..... LOL


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are right about JFK. But politicians have never been under such public scrutiny as they are today with the media the way it is now.

Whether it is consenting now should make no difference to the far right bible pushing Christians. A moral crime is what it should be to them.
As far as Stormy being true or not.....if it isn't, then why is Trump suing her for 12 mil. Why doesn't he want her to talk about it if he has nothing to hide???? He did it while his wife was pregnant.

As far as Mueller.....we shall see. My guess is he may not have done anything. But his campaign did. Including his son. uke:

Why is he so buddy buddy with the Russians????

I don't pay any attention to Limbaugh. :eyeroll:

I am not talking about the food we eat. I am talking about food products the Chinese buy from us and eat now having the Chinese putting tariffs on. And then buying from South American countries and Canada. That would be a big hit on US farmers. Especially soybeans.

And how do you think Americans will feel when they have to pay a big increase on what comes from China and is sold in the big box stores? :eyeroll:

.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> You are right about JFK. But politicians have never been under such public scrutiny as they are today with the media the way it is now.
> 
> Whether it is consenting now should make no difference to the far right bible pushing Christians. A moral crime is what it should be to them. Your right what Trump may have done is wrong, and we know he is guilty in the past. However those who would be our choices are worse, and the child murdering liberals make Trump pale in comparison.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Whether it is consenting now should make no difference to the far right bible pushing Christians. A moral crime is what it should be to them.

- YOu are right it is wrong. But Trump has been married 3 times!!! He cheated on his first wife with his second (marla maples). So to show he has a wandering eye and commits adultery shoulnt be a surprise to anyone. Also you are grouping everyone who voted for Trump as a Bible Thumper far right person. Many people voted for him.... not that just base. It is like saying only communists/socialists voted for Hilary or Obama.... many people in between did as well.

As far as Stormy being true or not.....if it isn't, then why is Trump suing her for 12 mil. Why doesn't he want her to talk about it if he has nothing to hide????

- He is sueing because of breach of contract. Just like with Mc Dougall (playboy bunny). They signed a contract, they got paid, and now they are talking. This should make anyone mad because it will show that any contract signed is pure BS. It would show our contract law is a joke in this country. Both say money isn't an issue... I call BS!!! I am sure many are pushing book/movie deals... I am sure some wealthy people who want Trump out of office are behind some of this as well. Since the "collusion" BS isn't working. Just saying... it has been over a year and still nothing found and a waste of tax payer money. The other lady sueing is doing it for Defemation of Character. Which the court is letting her case be heard. If Trump loses that case he will have to pay the penalty handed down by the court.

As far as Mueller.....we shall see. My guess is he may not have done anything. But his campaign did. Including his son. uke:

- again nothing has been found. More stuff is coming out about the democrats and Hilary for obstruction than anything. Which when all of this started I commented on how far do they want to go down the rabbit hole because they will find tons of bad things.... both ways... well so far it has been more one sided than I thought. But it is all scary. :bop: 

I am not talking about the food we eat. I am talking about food products the Chinese buy from us and eat now having the Chinese putting tariffs on. And then buying from South American countries and Canada. That would be a big hit on US farmers. Especially soybeans.

- This will be the interesting one.... I don't know what to think of it yet. I think all of Trumps huffing and puffing is to get people to negotiate. But what if someone calls his bluff.... kind of like what China seems to be doing.... only time will tell.

What I am concerned about more than the side show of the collusion, mistresses, etc.... Is the spending bill he signed. Lots of stuff and increasing spending with out cutting out the fat. that we know of so far.... the reason why I say that is because I have only found out bullet points. But I have seen where one Senator said to veto it because it isn't cutting any fat.

I also am glad that Trump came out and thrashed the senators and the like about not doing anything about DACA. That has been a talking point and still they did nothing!! He has said what he wants and will reciprocate stuff if his needs are met.... yet they (both sides) wont do squat. That should show the voting how the elected official feel about this subject. They just use it as a rally point but don't really care... IMHO.

I am also glad that he has been calling out Senators about his nomination process and how they are holding it up. It has been over a year and people are just dragging their feet to make Trump look bad. It seems they want a side show instead of a functioning government. Don't those people know that is what Trump wants. He likes the sideshow aspect. It plays into his tweets, into his persona of "you are fired", etc. If anyone knows anything about Trump and his whole business career and now political career.... he likes press (good or bad). He thrives on stirring the pot. It is what makes his ego grow. He was in publicity stunts with WWE's Vince Mc Man, He has a Hollywood star on the walk of fame.... I personally I wish he would check at the door and just lead. But lord knows that isn't going to happen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....doesn't a contract take 2 people signing it? Where on the contract is Trump's signature????
I never said everyone who voted for him was a bible thumper.
So if someone is married 3 times and cheats on their spouse it is OK???

Plainsman.....who are those child murdering Liberals? We better notify the police and have them arrested. Personally, I don't any of them. 
Well, I agree maybe Washinton is a cesspool. But you and I evidently don't agree who of those in the cesspool should be running our government. Trump and Hillary are definitely near the bottom. But after watching this fake president for 15 month's I would rather have Hillary. Sure looks to me like the moral perfert is in the Whitehouse

Evidently, you didn't read what I said.....Those tofu eaters don't have to buy from us.They will go to the Canadians or Argentina or Brazil to get their grains. How does that help our farmers???

And I can tell you only get your news from Fox. And listening to that blowhard Limbaugh.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Chuck.....doesn't a contract take 2 people signing it? Where on the contract is Trump's signature???? Trump didn't initiate the contract his attorney testified that he did, and paid the 130K.
> 
> I never said everyone who voted for him was a bible thumper.
> So if someone is married 3 times and cheats on their spouse it is OK??? Chuck and I both have said it isn't ok. I do think it's hypocritical of those who supported Bill Clinton who makes Trump look like a Sunday school teacher.
> ...


 and you would be wrong. I listen to everything I can. I like to know how others think. I still listen to CNN even though I think they are all liars. They have so much fake news I can't understand why anyone believes them. I weigh what people say and with at least two brain cells firing you know they are lying. At times I even watch that crazy lady at night. I know it's not nice, but sometimes the insane are entertaining. Maddow is it??? I thought Kimmel was supposed to be a comedian. I haven't heard him say anything funny for a year. 
It's always funny when a liberal tells you he doesn't listen to X, Y, or Z, but accuses others of not listening to a well rounded news source. I listen to them all. I just don't believe some of them. It sounds to me like the liberals, by their own admission, are the ones that are not getting all of the information.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess moral issues don't matter that the fake president has....

Cheated on his first wife with his second wife

Cheated on his second wife with his third wife

Cheated on his third wife with a porn star and Playboy bunny.....and his third wife evidently doesn't care.

His supporters don't seem to care either. Yet they claim they speak for family values, they claim that character matters.

Like I said above.....If this was a Democratic president.....Republicans would be going ballistic.As the Donald says.....how sad.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's terrible, but the choices on the left are far worse. I noticed than in the last day a man investigating the murder of that young man working for the DNC who was to testify about Hillary was shot in the back twice and run over. Trump cheats and Hillary has blood on her hands, at minimum for Benghazi. Not to mention their votes that have murdered 60 million in this nation.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

US presidents known to have had extramarital affairs WHILE IN OFFICE:

Thomas Jefferson
Warren Harding
Franklin Roosevelt
Dwight Eisenhower
John Kennedy
Lyndon Johnson
Bill Clinton

Add the hundreds of congressional representatives who have done the same while serving their constituents and you get an idea of how prevalent it is in society and has been for hundreds of years. Having said this it doesn't make it right regardless of political party. But to single out OUR current president as exceptional in this regard is simply playing party politics and past history proves it to be foolhardy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yep.....it was done in the past, both Democrat and Republican....so let's say...."no problem, keep doing it, no one will care." Even if everybody knows. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

The big question is why so many people don't care that he has done this for how many years?

Answer......because Trump is doing exactly what he promised to do during the campaign.So they are saying....." he did this in the past, but he is forgiven."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

At least he is finally standing up to Russia. 60 Russian diplomats being expelled. Now if the rest of western Europe does the same.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The big question is why so many people don't care that he has done this for how many years?


That's what I kept asking myself when Bill Clinton was doing it while he was president. So I guess that's why no one cares now. It's sort of the liberals made this bed that we all now sleep in. The bigger question is why do women support the Clintons when Bill was a rapist and Hillary not only was an enabler, but destroyed women who spoke up. Now we are supposed to take this #metoo seriously without due process? It's nearly as stupid as thinking a woman wouldn't lie when she tells the doctors who the father is in the maternity room. Without much doubt she would name the richest guy she shacked up with in the last year. Women are far more deceiving than men. Men , well in the past, duked it out while women scheme.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

I don't think the extra marital affairs are right in anyway shape or form. But they are not against the law. Morals yes but not against the law. Also this is in his pasts (that we know of now). So to me a non issue. It wasn't an issue if I was going to vote for him one way or not when he was running for president. I (unlike many) look at policy and how it will change my life for the good or the bad. Then I look at policy and see how it will change the life of others around be... both good and bad. Then make my decision. To me presidential race isn't a popularity contest or some side show which it has become (and yes trump made it a even more of a side show). It is what I think should be good for the economy, military, and the CITIZENS of the USA. I am sick of paying in taxes and watching about 90% of it go to waste. Which is why I am totally against this past omibus bill that was just signed by the president. The more I read about it the more upset I get. Anyways...

Now if you want to bring up the Stormy Daniels, Karen McDougal stuff.... those both happened when he was running the show "the apprentice". Stormy even admitted that she met up with Mr. Trump to discuss an appearance on the show.... HMMMMMMMMMMM. We haven't heard about McDougal yet. Now I will say that if Trump used his power/influence of getting people on the show forced or made these women feel that they needed to have sex with him in order to get on the show.... he should be tarred and feathered. But if it was consensual and they just thought that sleeping with him would give them an advantage... shame on them. But that will come out in court.

Now with the contract..... I have heard that Trump never signed anything. Which if he didn't then let her tell his story. But do you think a pay off would have happened with out a signed contract?? If it did then Trump is no businessman. :bop:

But again...... These two stories in which the media is trying to get the "drop" on the president has no bearing for impeachment or anything. Because they happened before he was president. Remember Clinton wasn't impeached because he had an affair.... it was because he lied under oath and impeded an investigation while in office....not because of the affair. :bop:

So if these two things bothered voters and could have changed their mind.... well they will have another shot to vote in 2 1/2 years.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

With this president it has come down to.....if he wants to be a dirtbag, then it's OK to be a dirtbag, as long as he does what you want him to do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken were you this zealous about Clinton's indiscretions even while he was president? Who would be better? Who would have accomplished this much so fast? I wasn't sure anyone could correct the destruction Obama reeked on this nation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

I hate to say this but what you are saying is why people are against the Left so much and why our nation is getting torn apart. People on the left have such HATE towards Trump. Now myself disliked Obama and many of his policies.... I voiced them a lot on here. But never once did I say "he is not my president"... or show this much hate for a president. He was elected by our nation and since I am a citizen of this nation he was my president. I did go off on him opening his mouth when he shouldn't have or when he should have said something but didn't. I might have been critical.... but never called for impeachment and showed this much hate like people on the left are right now. Honestly it is looking like a witch hunt.

I said I don't agree with his infidelity at all. But even when this surfaced during the election it didn't bother me because I don't vote on popularity issues. My vote could have been swayed if it was a criminal investigation (non consensual) but none of this was non consensual.

Now lets look at somethings he has done in his 1.5 years....

1. Lowered taxes and put more money back into peoples pay checks..... :thumb: 
2. ISIS is in retreat and dwindling.... :thumb: 
3. Stock Market has been thru the roof.... (but this could mean a collapse is coming) 
4. Economy is stronger and looking to get even better.....(but I will also say some of this is from the past administration)
5. Repealed the Indv. mandate.... Step 1 in undoing the ACA which is crippling the USA... :thumb: 
6. Rolling back 2 regulations if you want to implement 1..... :thumb: 
7. Reviving NASA.... :thumb: 
8. VA Reforms...... :thumb: 
9. NATO reforms.... so the USA doesn't shoulder most of the burden and cost..... :thumb:

Now with this list... I can see people up in arms about the Individual mandate and what not. But something needs to be done because since the ACA has been implemented my health insurance has gone up over $4000 plus a deductible raise of $5000 from what it was previous. Then I was forced to go into a "network" which means my insurance will go up and limits my choices of where I can go seek medical help. Not everyone is in the same boat as me but this is becoming more of the norm for many people.

***** Networks increase insurance because it makes you go to a certain place for care/remedies. This makes that "network" able to price fix stuff and make increases. It isn't "free" trade. It is basically a "Union" for a service.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck, vice president Pence made all those points today in Fargo. On your number six, Pence said they have rolled back at the rate of 22/1. He also said they will build the wall. His talk was on promises made and promises kept.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Ken were you this zealous about Clinton's indiscretions even while he was president? Who would be better? Who would have accomplished this much so fast? I wasn't sure anyone could correct the destruction Obama reeked on this nation.


Yes, I was.....But Trump seems to be a whole lot dirtier.

Trump has tweeted about anything that has anything to do with him. So why hasn't he tweeted about his affair with Stormy? He is letting those around him do the talking. Can it be that she is just testing the water and has more damaging evidence about what went on and he knows it?

He has one of his predecessors as an example, and knows he better keep his mouth shut.... "I did not have sex with that woman."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jup.....the fake president looks like he might get his wall built......But as he said over and over on his campaign.....It won't be built by Mexico.....he says "our military is rich, they will pay for it."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....

1.So you are OK with pennies in your pocket.....while the biggest cuts BY FAR are going the richest?
2. Isis was already in retreat under Obama
3. You are correct that the stock market did go through roof when the tax cuts were signed..... Plummeted now that Trump has started putting tariffs on foreign goods coming in. And it go lower once he puts more in place.
4.Yes, the economy has gotten better. Tell me this a year from now when all those tariffs are in place and we as consumers are paying more for everything.
5.Step one is the easy part.I hear all you people talk about repealing the ACA. Yet NOT ONE says what should replace it. That includes the Republicans in Congress. So what should we do when poorer people show up at an emergency room with no insurance???? Tell them.....sorry....we can't give you any help.....because the ONLY alternative is to treat them. And you can bet that hospital won't pay for it. They will do just like they did before ACA....pass the expenses on to the insurance companies who will pass it on to us with higher premiums.
9. I totally agree with you on this one.....Either these foreign countries pick up the bill for us being there, or we bring everybody home. That should bring home enough military that they can be down on the border.

And after a year, we still have no solution for the Dreamers. Plus now everything is gun control.....where will that end up? If these kids can keep things going till November?????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Yes, I was.....But Trump seems to be a whole lot dirtier.


 :rollin: Ken what parallel reality are you living in? Clinton was preying on a young girl, he supposedly raped Anita Broderick, and then there were others. The state police of Arkansas would bring women to him, as they testified.



> Jup.....the fake president looks like he might get his wall built......But as he said over and over on his campaign.....It won't be built by Mexico.....he says "our military is rich, they will pay for it."


 I can't speak for others, but I was never silly enough to think Mexico would pay for it directly. I expected we would pay for it, then Trump would extract it by tariffs or other means. If the illegals can pay a coyote $1500 to smuggle them into the United States, some more than once, then they can pay $1000 to for a green card. Lets see now 500,000 illegals times $1000 would be about $500 million per year. Yup that should do it.



> 1.So you are OK with pennies in your pocket.....while the biggest cuts BY FAR are going the richest?


 Nancy Pelosi called it crumbs. You have to stop listening to her. She is a multi millionair so perhaps it's crumbs to her. People I know appreciate the extra $75 ever pay period. As for others getting a bigger break those companies pass their expenses on to us, so we in reality get part of that. If they are getting rich that's good because you don't get jobs from the poor.



> 2. Isis was already in retreat under Obama


 Under Obama our military kept "accidentally" dropping supplies to ISIS, and dropping notes telling them we were going to bomb so when we did no one was there. Great tactic.



> 3. You are correct that the stock market did go through roof when the tax cuts were signed..... Plummeted now that Trump has started putting tariffs on foreign goods coming in. And it go lower once he puts more in place.


 Keep up Ken the stock market is going up again.



> 4.Yes, the economy has gotten better. Tell me this a year from now when all those tariffs are in place and we as consumers are paying more for everything.


 The tariffs will protect American jobs. That will improve the economy further. Don't forget renegotiating NAFTA will be part of this.


> 5.Step one is the easy part.I hear all you people talk about repealing the ACA. Yet NOT ONE says what should replace it. That includes the Republicans in Congress. So what should we do when poorer people show up at an emergency room with no insurance???? Tell them.....sorry....we can't give you any help.....because the ONLY alternative is to treat them. And you can bet that hospital won't pay for it. They will do just like they did before ACA....pass the expenses on to the insurance companies who will pass it on to us with higher premiums.


 Part one they didn't replace it because the republicans are liberal light. Next Hospitals can not turn the poor away. That's why Mexican babies born in Texas cost Texas hundreds of millions per year. I had heard it exceeded a billion dollars. Yes they pass the buck to the insurance companies and we all pay for it. With the unaffordable care act (my sons premium tripled) if they turned people away they would be turning middle class away under Obama's plan.



> And after a year, we still have no solution for the Dreamers.


 That's because the democrats really didn't care about them. Did you notice it was the democrats that the dreamers were angry with?



> Plus now everything is gun control.....where will that end up? If these kids can keep things going till November?????


 These kids didn't organize or pay for their demonstrations. Tide pod eaters don't have those skills. Either Soros or the DNC or someone else is behind all of it. The guy by the name of Hogg is 23 years old and has had run ins with people in California which is also on video. He is a little glory hound looking for attention and trying to be famous. He needs to get in touch with Stormy.

Sorry Chuck I couldn't help myself. :beer: Please post your opinions so I can see if they match up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a serious question. Everything they have thrown at Trump has later proved a lie. Why do people still believe CNN? The Russian collusion happened, but it turns out it's Hillary and not Trump. It turns out that the FBI was also in Hillary's pocket yet I still hear people talk about Trump and the Russian collusion. Don't anyone listen to anything besides CNN? We conservatives listen to everything we can while liberals readily admit the don't listen to anything remotely conservative. They like to spell FOX, FAUX. They have been doing it for more than ten years and still think it's clever. Have they not noticed that often it's only FOX that gets it right? 
Remember how they laughed when Trump said Obama wire tapped him? Yes I remember. As it turns out they did, but only through another of his close associates. They got a wire tap illegally with a fake document and still the left media wants to call it Trump collusion. Have they no integrity? Well we know the answer to that don't we. The media is not news the main faux news networks like NBC, CBS, ABC, MSNBC, and CNN are all joined at the hip with the DNC. 
Remember years ago when we gave money to Radio Free Europe that broadcast the truth across what they called the Iron Curtain? I remember it well. Maybe some country that still has actual news could do that for us. We don't get real news much anymore, it's stories concocted by the left. If you hear it from one left news source you hear it word for word from the others. Someone sends them talking points and they are not smart enough to put it in their own words so it isn't so easily spotted.

The left is pro abortion, pro gay marriage, pro illegal aliens (criminal), pro European not American, and the list goes on. Meanwhile one of the ways Pence said we could help is if we had the inclination bow our heads, bend our knee, and pray. Then he quoted 2 Chronicles 7-14


> if my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, and I will forgive their sin and will heal their land.


What a difference than the president who said he would stand with the Muslims, and the most beautiful sound in the world was the Muslim call to morning prayer. Remember the national day of prayer was cancelled on Obama's first year. I think it was the second year that the Muslims were invited to it. Then we wonder why Obama gave what 60 billion dollars to Iran and insured that within ten years they could have the bomb. I think Obama was working towards his 72 virgins.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken are you related to Nancy Pelosi??? oke:

*Taxes*
If someone is making 25,000 and saves 1% and someone making 250,0000 saves 1%.... is it fair? They are saving the exact same percentage!!!

Look at the new vs old tax brackets in this past thread. 
viewtopic.php?f=27&t=176425

Here is an article:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/taxes/ho ... id=DELLDHP

This just came out with tax cuts showing what they do for a $75,000 a year salary in many states. It shows about a $100 savings per pay check. With 24 pay checks.... that is about $2400 a year.... I don't think that is penauts. That is a 3% pay increase!!!

Ask someone who hasn't taken their family on a vacation in years because of financial burden if this would be peanuts. Hell for me that is 4 months of health insurance premium!!

Here is another article on "blue collar workers".....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/taxes/wh ... P#image=29

Lower/middle income families saw tax bracket decreases. Then the standard deduction increases.... 2/3's of the country's tax paying citizens take the standard deductions..... So tax plan is good for all.

*Stock Market*.... It is still a lot higher than it was under Obama!!!!

*Tariffs:* We still have to see about the tariffs.... he hasn't don't them yet and I think he is trying to get people to the table to negotiate. But time will tell. But agree with plainsman that it will protect more jobs.

*Dreamers/DACA:* You talk about the dreamers.... hmmmm..... Trump gave in on every request that the Democrats wanted on DACA and all he asked for in return was funding for the wall.... they voted it down!!!! So the whole reaching across the isle thing only works if one side gets all that they want and gives in nothing????

*Obamacare/ACA*.... it was set up to fail. If you want to go back and read my threads on this P.O.S. bill you can. Everything I predicted has happened. Premiums didn't go down for most and are now increasing even faster than they did before, subsidies needed to be increased yearly, this bill isn't self funding, the poor didn't rush to get coverage (people were placed into the ACA because their plans got dropped), our uninsured rate is still almost 12% of the nation ( roughly 40,0000 citizens), insurance companies would pull out of the ACA, choices would be few not many, Insurance companies pushed high deductible plans, insurance companies cancelled plans or revamped them, people would be forced to certain hospitals/clinics, etc. Go back and read all of my comments and replies.... you will see that I predicted all of this. So anything that defunds, defunks, and destroys this bill I am all for!!! I didn't say replace. Because back when we debated this bill I said it was junk. I said the only way to reel in health insurance is to lower the actual cost of doing business with hospitals... that means lowering the costs of services. I could have a three page thread on this subject.... but I will leave it for now. If people want to know PM me.

Here is a chart showing uninsured rates... but it is misleading because as baby boomers hit 65 they go on Medicare.... so they have health insurance!!! So things can be skewed as our population ages. 
https://www.statisticbrain.com/uninsure ... tatistics/

*Gun Control Debate:* This is again too soon to say anything on IMHO. Because every time there is some type of shooting the media, politicians, etc. they all over correct and want to get TV time. Then they cool off and nothing gets done.

I for one talked about changes I would like to see. I have talked about them over and over. I personally would like to see something like we have in MN but on a nationwide stage. This means if I wanted to go across the state line to buy a gun... I can with out a waiting period with this permit because it is on the federal level. But what it is if people want to purchase an AR style rifle or a pistol from a FFL they would need a "card" issued for free by the government. What you have to do is go to your local PD/Sheriff and fill out an application. They do a background check on you and issue the permit must not take more than 10 business days. This way Local PD will know if you have been having issues (the kid in Parkland would have never gotten an AR legally). Peoples CCP permits would work just the same. Because they go thru a more "strict" back ground check. This has no bearing on buying a traditional rifle, shotgun, etc. Just on AR's and Handguns. But again funding is an issue.

*Here is my take on it..... Trump could find a cure for cancer and give it to people for free.... and many democrats would complain and still call him evil.*


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I forgot to mention stormy....

Remember how she said she didn't want money..... but then took $130,000... contradiction? 
Why did she try to sell the story back in 2006????

In the interview she said she wasn't attracted to Trump at all.... but still had sex with him?.... hmmmm
Then had two more "dates/dinners" with trump to talk about getting an appearance on his show?? Sleeping her way to more fame???.... hmmmmm

She said she was in so much fear because of the "intimidation" and was afraid to speak out... yet she went on 60 mins... why didn't she go to the police???? Or she afraid to speak but tried to sell the story in 2006???

Now with these things I mentioned I am not saying none of this happened. I believe her 100% that she did have an affair with Trump... I think he is lying about it. But again this wouldn't have changed my vote at all. Moral past discretions unless criminal don't mean a thing to me. Because things change in life. Just like everyone has done something in their past that they regrets... it if was bullying, not helping someone, looking out for themselves instead of helping someone, not trying hard enough at something, etc. We all have them in our past.

But back to Trump Vs Daniels/McDougal..... these two women want money or fame again since Trump is back in the head lines. Sorry but that is just the facts. Only difference between McDougal and Daniels is that McDougal thought they were in a semi-relationship. But the stories are about identical. Both tried to sell book deals or their story back in 2006 (the height of the show "the apprentice"). In 2003/2004 a book written by another porn star was on the NY times best seller for I think 6 weeks. So trying to cash in on that trend... maybe??? So in 2006 were they trying to cash in then.... and again now??? Just saying... look at the facts. :bop:

FYI... I would be saying the same thing for any elected official if these were the facts. But no other official other than Regan had a "TV" career like Trump did.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess we just won't agree on a lot of things. But it's why we live in the best Democratic based country. One thing you should remember about Democrats not voting for Trump's ideas. Do you remember during the 8 years of Obama, the Republican motto was, "vote no every bill and idea that Democrats try to pass"They were appropriately called...."The Party of NO"

I guess what goes around comes around. That is really sad, I'm afraid It will not change.

As far as Stormy is concerned, Trump is not answering her.....he doesn't want to get sued for defamation. She won't go away. It would be better to just acknowledge this and that it happened long ago.....and his base will not care. In fact, his ratings are the highest they have been since he was elected.

And the swamp continues to get drained. David Shukin ....Secretary of Veteran Affairs, another greedy Trump man. He had taxpayers pay for a luxury trip to Europe with his wife and claimed it was business.But mainly went sightseeing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I guess we just won't agree on a lot of things. But it's why we live in the best Democratic based country.


Ken 100% agree and allows people to talk freely about things and have a discussion and try to change minds. Even though that doesn't happen that much. But we are allowed to express ideas, generate discussion, and just give out information and opinions. :beer: :thumb:

On the tax plan... what I have read I think it will be a good thing.... but I have my tax appointment today... so I will see how good/bad it will be very soon... It might change my mind... HAHA.

You are 100% correct about the party of "no" and what comes around goes around. Which is very sad adults working like this. Remember how the ACA was jammed down our throat..... so was this new tax plan. Like you said... what goes around comes around. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.....yes you can say the ACA was shoved down your throat. But this is something Democrats have wanted for a long time. And it is something Millions of Americans signed up for. And it is really disheartening to see all this bitterness when Republicans have pushed for it to end, but have nothing to replace it. At what point do we call Repupublicans out and heartless for having no plan to put in its place?

So what should replace the ACA?

Nothing?????? Just have millions of your fellow citizens live with no insurance?? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
Until Republicans can come up with a replacement.....there is no way it should end.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

The ACA was set up to fail and push the USA towards a universal healthcare system. I am almost 100% sure of that. Because that is what it looks like to me.

Anyways.... many citizens chose not to buy health insurance and should have saved up that money....but didn't.

The big problem I had with it was that the bill effected 100% of the nation but was only concerned with about 10% of the population... ie: the 30,000,000 uninsured number they kept talking about back when debating the bill. Which like I mentioned in this thread with a link... is about the same amount today!!!

I was for giving subsidies to people with certain pre-existing conditions. I was for setting up a fund/program for people who had pre-existing conditions or to let them get into medicare or medicad. I was for allowing people to stay onto policies until they were 26 or what ever that age is. Those are good things. I think making programs and not trying to "revamp" a whole system would have been better. Anyways... Like I said we could have 3 pages on this subject.

The real way to help lower the costs of health insurance is to curb the costs. Why does an MRI cost different between health insurance company's at the same hospital? I mean you don't have different pricing of a hamburger at the same Mc Donalds. You call up and they can tell you the price... Correct? If you have car insurance and got into an accident you can go to any body shop you chose too... how come that isn't the same for health insurance?? (I have to go to mayo clinic or I pay out of my own pocket!) So does that mean Mayo Clinic now can "price fix"???

Right now the medical industry is hiring people like crazy.... but they are not people who see patients. It is more paper pushers than anything. I am not complaining... but hospitals need to pay for this stuff correct.... how do hospitals get paid... HEALTH INSURANCE.

So hospitals are now trying to SELL.... if you call right now to Mayo Clinic or most hospitals to schedule something.... you will get pushed off onto someone to UPSELL you. Trust me it just happened to my friend. Called and wanted an MRI on his shoulder... next thing is they tried to up sell him on 10+ tests. He agreed to some because of age and what not.... but one was finger up the old back side.... He asked what does that have to do with his shoulder pain!! But yet how many people just say OK to these tests because they are paid for by Insurance. Hence Insurance keeps increasing.

Like I have stated I don't know how to completely rope in all these high costs for health insurance and to rope in the costs for hospitals. But right now they seem to have free will and can charge what they want. It is insane. I think the trade commission should look into some of this pricing and stuff. I keep going back to MRI's.... but you can get an MRI at many places for about $500 and last time I check with Mayo Clinic I was quoted about $3000....... A huge difference for the same thing. In any other industry people and elected officials would be going crazy... but not here. Just saying. It will take the consumers to help push these things IMHO.

What is scary is when all of the baby boomers get onto medicare...... what will happen then with pricing, taxes, costs of medicare suppliments, etc. Medicare could be in a world of hurt very soon :bop: But maybe that is what we need to help with the pricing of stuff.... the government see what is really happening.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Chuck.....yes you can say the ACA was shoved down your throat. But this is something Democrats have wanted for a long time. Well that I agree with And it is something Millions of Americans signed up for. They didn't have a choice. I'm pro choice for insurance. Sure funny the democrats are not.And it is really disheartening to see all this bitterness when Republicans have pushed for it to end, but have nothing to replace it. At what point do we call Repupublicans out and heartless for having no plan to put in its place? We already had a plan. Buy insurance or go to the clinic without and let the taxpayer pick it up.
> 
> So what should replace the ACA? Go back to where we were it will be much cheaper.
> 
> ...


Chuck I have mixed emotions on what age the insurance under parents ends. In another twenty years I am sure the liberals will want it to be 40 years old. If they go to the military, if they vote, if the can legally buy booze they should be able to buy insurance.



> Anyways.... many citizens chose not to buy health insurance and should have saved up that money....but didn't.


 Hey marijuana and blow cost money. :rollin:



> You are 100% correct about the party of "no" and what comes around goes around.


 Yes and to be honest they both have been doing it for a long time. However, when it comes to compromise I don't know why it's always the republicans that do it. The democrats never compromise and the republicans always blink. It was good the last go around though the Dreamers finally figured out who didn't give a crap about them, and still the republicans blinked.



> I guess we just won't agree on a lot of things.


 I'll bet we agree on a lot of things. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

The insurance age thing is a tough one. But most kids are off to college and are in college for 5-6 years... not the 4. Then if you add in that many stay longer to get advance degrees. So they are not earning any money and are a full time student. Plus most people don't "start a career" or the job they will stay at for 20+ years until they are 25+ years in age. So to get full time benefits or good benefits (which include health insurance) doesn't happen until that age mark. So that is why I think it is a good thing in that bill. Granted mom and pop are footing that expense but it is a good thing that they cant get thrown to the wolves so to speak.

Also on the Dreamers..... you are correct when Trump caved in on every demand and only wanted funding for "the wall"..... that shows the true colors of that party on that subject. Well the "leaders" of that party. I am sure many were saying TAKE THE DEAL.  But the leaders of both parties in congress have their heads stuck somewhere.... if you know what I am saying.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck,

You make some good points.....I'm sure it is possible to get this fixed. Problem is that Congress needs to change the way it does business. Vote on one thing at a time. Why are the Daca program and the wall tacked on to the ACA bill.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Chuck,
> 
> You make some good points.....I'm sure it is possible to get this fixed. Problem is that Congress needs to change the way it does business. Vote on one thing at a time. Why are the Daca program and the wall tacked on to the ACA bill.


 I agree everything should live and die of it's own merits.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken,

You are 100% correct... and the reason why bills are pilled together is so they can SNEAK stuff by the citizens. So that small pet projects get funding because others don't want to hold up a bigger issue. Or they throw on bills they know that will get voted down to crush another bill. It is all this PURE BS that is going on in our nation now. It has been going on forever but not as much as it is the last few years. I honestly think that the politicians of today would rather have an US vs THEM type thing going on so they can point the finger at others when they are not doing their job. They can push blame down the line and still hold a job. Where 95% of the rest of the working world if you don't produce you either get fired, don't get the job or get hours cut.

Something I read over the lunch hour that should be kept an eye on is that Walmart wants to buy Humana. Walmart wants to dip into Health Insurance.... A couple of things could happen... will they make it a "private type" company to only insure Walmart employees or sam's club members? Will they use a cut throat business model to maybe help right the pricing issues I talked about, just like they do with retail. You know they want to always be the "lowest priced" out there. Especially that the Trump Administration is pushing for AHP's (association health plans). So like I mentioned it is something to keep an eye on if it goes thru and what will become of it. Might be nothing... or it could be something good/bad. Only time will tell.

***** AHP's are association health plans. So what it will allow is lets say National Association of Realtors wants to make a health insurance group comprised of only realtors. Then their rates are based off that group. Just like how some Unions do it. But this is for more independent contractors. I mean lets put it this way.... Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants Forever, Delta Waterfowl, NRA, etc... They could possibly offer health plans for its members. I am not 100% sold on this. But it could be a good thing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

On the possible Walmart/Humana purchase.....

There was a WSJ article (I am not subscribed so only read a snippet). But said that hospitals are fearing this merger. The little bit that I read they are afraid of Walmart's History of focusing on price and how they leverage their pricing.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/hospitals- ... 1522587600

Like I mentioned..... this could be a good thing.


----------

